
Apple Takes Aim at Wireless Phone Companies - kyleslattery
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-takes-aim-at-wireless-phone-companies-1441845365
======
NeutronBoy

      Apple Inc. launched a broadside Wednesday against wireless phone companies, saying it will for the first time finance iPhone sales directly to customers without requiring them to be tied to any particular carrier.
    
    

__In the US. This is pretty commonplace in other countries.

